# new in need of info



## adler-1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi; Does anyone know of a good place to find a remanufactured engine for a '72 521? Or at least a good rebuild kit? Many thanks in advance.:newbie:


----------



## adler-1 (Jul 25, 2009)

No wonder i'm having so much trouble finding anything. If nobody here has any Idea where to look I guess I am screwed. Might as well drop a 350 in it.


----------

